# Interesting Reading...re: taking meds at bedtime



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

http://thyroid.about.com/od/thyroiddrugstreatments/a/bedtime.htm


----------



## Nowensmama (Mar 28, 2013)

I've been taking mine at bedtime since a few months before surgery, and ever since I left the hospital as well. It works for me because I stop eating at 7:30pm.. so no late night snacking.. and it doesn't mess up my morning routine. Life is crazy getting kids ready to get out the door and I was often skipping breakfast and then eating crap later because I couldn't find the time waiting till an hour after taking my meds. My endo and surgeon both said it's fine to do. Any time you switch something, they like you to have bloodwork done after 4 weeks (at least mine do) to make sure it hasn't messed with my levels at all.


----------



## Kacot (Feb 8, 2013)

I too have been taking my synthroid at bedtime. It works much better for my schedule and it is easier for me to remember. Plus I am never tempted to have those bedtime munchies.


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

I really think I want to do this. It would be so much easier for me. I wait the 30 minutes to have coffee in the morning, but it's so hard. I'm so used to having it as soon as I wake up. From what I'm reading on there, it absorbs better too. That seems like a huge plus!


----------



## Nowensmama (Mar 28, 2013)

If you switch, skip your morning dose and just take it that night. My surgeon said the halflife is long on the meds so changing the time isn't bad for you. I was taking it during the day at the hospital, and just skipping my morning dose my first day home and took it that night instead.


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks Beth, I am going to do it  On a side note, I went outside a while ago and weeded for about a half hour. I came in the house and knew my pulse was running high. I took it and it was at 124, almost 2 weeks on my meds...grrrr.


----------



## Lizzinstein (May 6, 2013)

Hi Folks, I think I'm going to try it too, from tonight. I'm going back to work tomorrow and usually have a very short morning routine when I'm working so I don't think there's time to wait for the dose to go down!

Have you heard anything about it you forget it at night and then take it in the morning - how big a problem do we reckon this would be? I can be quite forgetful with pills, which is unfortunate seeing as I'm stuck with them!


----------



## Nowensmama (Mar 28, 2013)

I set an alarm on my phone to go off at 10pm every night so I remember to take it. I also leave my synthroid by the bed. My boys know not to touch it. You want to try to get consistent with the time so try setting an alarm of some kind.


----------



## Lizzinstein (May 6, 2013)

How about keeping them refridgerated? Mine say to keep them in the fridge, but also under 25C (77F) so maybe it doesn't matter in winter.

Tonight I've ended up eating really late as I was out so it's completely messed it up! Oops.

:-(


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Interesting. I've never been told to refrigerate and never have. I keep mine on my nightstand as well.


----------



## brookshire (Nov 28, 2012)

How long should you wait after your evening meal to take your meds?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I believe the guideline is to wait two hours after you last ate.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

That's what my bottle of Synthroid says--take at least one hour before meals or two hours after last meal, with a full glass of water.


----------



## DaBears (May 1, 2013)

I'm curious if this concept applies to people taking NDT. Since NDT contains T3, I would assume one could be wired during bedtime making it difficult to get a good night's sleep. I guess it depends on the person's body as we are all unique.

I'm so confused on which way to take my thyroid medication. I've read and researched that NDT can be taken in morning, or split through out the day, taken sublingually, or chewed then swallowed.

My post is in the "Newbie" section. Just started 3/4 grain Nature Throid. I apologize for getting off topic.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

The study for night dosing was only performed with levo based medications, so no results for natural. Because T3 is utilized quickly, it's better to take natural dessicated replacements in the morning or split between morning and afternoon if you have an afternoon slump that you just can't get past.

Originally, Armour was formulated so that sublingually was an option. However, the formulation has changed and it no longer dissolves fast enough to be taken that way. As for crushing it or chewing it, this was recommended right after the formulation change as something about the new binders wasn't allowing it to be absorbed as well for some people. That has been fixed and as far as I know taking it the standard way is just fine. Also keep in mind, this was just the Armour that people were having problems with. A number of them moved to the NP Thyroid because of Armour's reformulation.


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

My doctor told me at my first appt after the TT that if I happen to miss a pill, as soon as I remember it, to take it. Even if it is time for another one. He told me it wouldn't hurt me.


----------



## Lizzinstein (May 6, 2013)

Hi Folks,

Clarification on the storage situation. Here is what the leaflet for Oroxine (the Australian brand of levothyroxine) says:

"STORAGE
Store at 2oC to 8oC (Refrigerate. Do not freeze). 
Laboratory tests have shown that if not stored correctly, there is a reduction in potency of the 
active ingredient thyroxine sodium.
Blister packs:
A single blister strip can be removed from the carton and stored below 25oC for up to 14 days 
(2 weeks). After 14 days (2 weeks) of storage below 25 ºC, discard any remaining tablets. 
Where unavoidable (i.e. in warm climates where temperatures regularly exceed 25 ºC), a used 
blister strip (i.e. a blister strip that is being used) of OROXINE tablets may be stored at 2oC to 
8
oC (Refrigerate. Do not freeze) for up to 14 days (2 weeks).
OROXINE tablets can also be stored in Webster packs for up to 14 days (2 weeks) below 
25oC.
Do not store Oroxine, or any other medicines in a bathroom or near a sink. 
Do not leave it in the car or on windowsills.
Heat and dampness can destroy some medicines. 
Keep the medicine where children cannot reach it.
Do not take Oroxine tablets if the tablet's colour has changed."

So I'm supposed to store them in the fridge, but I can store a blister pack outside of the fridge for up to 2 weeks, so long as it's under 25C/77F.

Makes a bit more sense now! Although it implies that if you live in a warm climate you can still only keep the packs for 2 weeks but they have to be in the fridge.

Anyone else confused?


----------



## KSUE (May 3, 2013)

I've heard of other people taking their Tmeds at night but was afraid to do it because some said they started having trouble sleeping..Has anyone that switch to PM dosage had this issue? Changing the timing would make my mornings less frenzied...sometimes forget to take at the right time.


----------



## Lizzinstein (May 6, 2013)

I've been taking it at night for a couple of weeks now and I seem to be sleeping ok. I would think if your dose is right it shouldn't affect you, it should just be bringing you up to normal not sending you hyper, but it will depend on the individual.

It's not ideal taking it at night, sometimes I eat fairly late or forget I need to wait and eat then realise I've got to wait ages before I can actually take the pill, mostly ok though and it definitely helps on days I'm working!

I'm now also storing a few pills at a time - in their blister packs by my bed and the rest in the fridge so at least I don't have to get up again if I'm already settled down again.

Off to see the endo next week, first time after surgery so I will see what my levels are like!

What kind of dosage are people on after a total thyroidectomy? I'm on 100ug.


----------

